# Excel Public Deer Hunting Spreadsheet 2009...



## Sargent (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes, I am a geek. I put public hunts (WMA & Parks) in a spreadsheet. 

So, go to town. It will work in Excel 03 and 07.

There may be some typos, so use it as a guide and verify the info via the official regulations.


----------



## Hal (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks Sarg. That is a pretty handy spreadsheet to have. Pick out your weekend you can hunt and see whats open.


----------



## hunter44a (Sep 18, 2009)

Woah, can we break it down into kindergarden terms?


----------



## BIGABOW (Sep 18, 2009)

WOW, Sarg you got some time in that! Are ALL the quota Marked in BOLD letters? or are some not marked?
Thanks!,


----------



## Sargent (Sep 19, 2009)

I believe I got them all.... like I said, double check the regs, though.


----------



## CharrDad (Sep 19, 2009)

Absolutely Fabulous!


----------



## howl (Sep 20, 2009)

I showed this to my wife to prove I am not the only that does this.


----------



## propwins (Sep 20, 2009)

And here I thought I was the only crazy one.  Maybe we need to get DNR thinking the same way.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 20, 2009)

I contacted DNR to offer my services for next year.... I have the template and the data entry portion built... It will only take about an hour to build from now on. 

We'll see what they say.


----------



## BIGABOW (Sep 21, 2009)

sargent said:


> i believe i got them all.... Like i said, double check the regs, though.


awesome!!!


----------



## Phil (Sep 21, 2009)

Not such a geek...this is great!  I do the same with my calendar to ensure I don't miss anything.   Thanks a bunch


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Sep 24, 2009)

Sarge
From one realtor to another, GREAT JOB!!!!! Thanks


----------



## Gone Fishin (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks,
That is soooo much easier for me to see than reading thru the book.  I am planning to take my son to a hunt this year, and I went thru the book and put all of the ad/child hunts into a spreadsheet.  I should have saved it.

It would be cool if you had tabs for different hunts.  Adult/child tab, women hunt tab, etc.  

From one 1/2 geek to another.  Thanks.  If the DNR would pay someone ~$500 they could put together a VERY, VERY useful spreadsheet.  You could sort by WMA, type of hunt, etc.  It seems like it would be much cheaper and easier to pay you, than for them to hire someone with those skills.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 28, 2009)

Gone Fishin said:


> Thanks,
> That is soooo much easier for me to see than reading thru the book. I am planning to take my son to a hunt this year, and I went thru the book and put all of the ad/child hunts into a spreadsheet. I should have saved it.
> 
> It would be cool if you had tabs for different hunts. Adult/child tab, women hunt tab, etc.
> ...


 
Thanks.  Great idea about the tabs.

Heck, I'd give it to them for free if they'd make it available on the site.


----------



## Brandon Daniel (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.  Good to know there's a fellow geek hunter out there.


----------



## travelingman (Oct 3, 2009)

I thought I was the only one who did this.  I do not do the WHOLE state, just the WMA's in my area so I know when and where I'm going.  GREAT JOB, mine is not near as nice as yours.


----------



## Cromag (Oct 13, 2009)

The Cedar Creek Oct 14-17 Firearms Hunt is ES (Either Sex) 1 not ES2, have to wait to shoot mama on Saturday. See page 38 of the 09-10 regs.  Thanks for putting this together, it is most helpful.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 14, 2009)

very nice! thanks sarge!


----------



## Gone Fishin (Oct 27, 2009)

bump so I can find it


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 18, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## tah1982 (Dec 20, 2009)

wow thats a good job


----------

